# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Jagex has designed the most success free play role-play game.

## eva1988

Jagex, which is the largest independent game studio in Britain, has over 500 people working on its games. It was one of the early Western studios to embrace the free-to-play business model a decade ago, which has become all the rage over the past few years. The company has had success with micro-transactions to further expand rs gold revenues.

“2012 was an incredible year for us for Runescape,” said Gerhard. “We doubled the size of our team and made big investments into the game and technology. 2013 will be a breakthrough year for us again and we have a few other exciting games to talk about runescape gold and down the line.”

One of those games is Transformers Universe, a free-to-play game set in the Transformers Prime universe that the developer is collaborating on with runescape 2007 gold. The success of Runescape has opened the door for the company’s first licensed foray. And it’s using its technology expertise to deliver a brand new experience with Runescape 3.

----------


## Alfalfa

"the most success free play role-play game"

Yeah, I agree they haven't had much success. Since EOC, everyone I know who played it hates it.

Also if they had to resort to hosting a 6 year old version of their game just to charge more money, that shows me that they're both desperate and failing.

----------

